# Tetratec ex1200 question



## Shades (24 Mar 2013)

Looking at replacing my old eheim external filter in my rio125 with a Tetratec ex1200 but i've read alot of posts about early ones leaking.

And i've also read that there is a v2 of the filter, my question is how do i know if i'm buying a v2 filter.

Also when i've checked on prices on various websites some are showing images of the box which are slightly different. One says new on the box and the one on Zooplus shows a small picture on the right saying new two lever closure for extra safety.

Hope someone can help because i would like to order one soon as.

thankyou.


----------



## BIN578 (24 Mar 2013)

If you are buying new I would seriously consider either the Rena XP3 or the JBL Cristalprofi e1501.  They are both a little more but better filters IMO.  I am going by what I have read rather than personal experience.  I use Eheim but they are in another level as far as price is concerned but then my mate runs a fish shop so I am lucky.


----------



## jojouk (24 Mar 2013)

I have two ex1200, the older models, and to date have had no problems with leaking. Tetratec are fantastic at customer relations, and if you have any problems at all they rectify it immediately. I have had various parts over the last 2 years free of charge, even though I bought mine second hand and had no proof of purchase. 

Only issues I had with mine is that they are a little difficult to prime. But you get the hang of them eventually, and figure out how to get it working again quickly  I really like mine, would buy tetratec again


----------



## sciencefiction (25 Mar 2013)

I haven't had a Tetratec, but I researched them once as I was intending to buy one and from what I understood the original ones had a design fault causing the leak which was corrected in later production. As far as I know, parts were sent out for free to customers experiencing the problem.  So that's probably what you mean by a later version maybe? Other than that I've heard they are fairly good filters but then again, that's not from personal experience and I can't compare. I didn't buy any filter at the end for different reasons.


----------



## Shades (25 Mar 2013)

Cheers guys, if cost wasn't a factor i would buy another ehiem but it is so that's why i'm looking at the ex1200.
Would of liked the jbl but again cost for the e1501 is a little to much right now thats why i'm looking at the ex1200.
I contacted Zooplus and they told me there's are the newer models.


----------



## Shades (25 Mar 2013)

I've read Warehouse Aquatics/Zooplus/Seapets been recommended to buy from, are there anymore recommendations were to buy from online.

Thanks


----------



## BIN578 (25 Mar 2013)

Warehouse Aquatics currently have 5% off for new customers PLUS 10% off until 31st of the month using the code ILUVWA or something like that.


----------



## stu_ (25 Mar 2013)

For the record the older ones have 'TetraTec' on the cannister body.
The new ones just 'Tetra'


----------



## BIN578 (25 Mar 2013)

Oh and I forgot to say, you also get bonus points that you can use next time round when you spend at Warehouse Aquatics.


----------



## Vanish (25 Mar 2013)

I've been running an ex1200 for around 4 years. So far I've replaced 1 impeller and the large O ring/seal. I don't consider that a problem though, just upkeep or maintenance.


----------



## Shades (26 Mar 2013)

BIN578 said:


> Warehouse Aquatics currently have 5% off for new customers PLUS 10% off until 31st of the month using the code ILUVWA or something like that.


 
Cheers guys, i've tried that discount code for 10% off but just says code is invalid.


----------



## BIN578 (26 Mar 2013)

My bad its not LUV its LOVE, try ILOVEWA cos it worked for me


----------



## Shades (26 Mar 2013)

BIN578 said:


> My bad its not LUV its LOVE, try ILOVEWA cos it worked for me


 
Didn't see the message in my inbox mate until after i ordered sorry.

That code worked mate so thankyou much appreciated.


----------

